# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > PC (Máy tính để bàn) >  ASUS ra mắt các bo mạch chủ chipset X99 dòng phổ thông

## Winter Angle

ASUS vừa cho ra mắt bộ ba bo mạch chủ thuộc dòng phổ thông sử dụng chipset X99 gầm X99-Deluxe, X99-Pro và X99-A. Cả ba bo mạch chủ này được ASUS thêm thắt khá nhiều tính năng độc quyền như OC Socket và 5-way Optimization (tối ưu hóa 5 bước) để đảm bảo hiệu năng tuyệt đỉnh cho các vi xử lý Intel Core i7 socket LGA2011-3.

X99-Deluxe là bo mạch chủ đầu bảng cho dòng này được đính kèm bộ card tích hợp khe cắm M.2 SSD dùng băng thông PCIe 2.0 x4 cho tốc độ truyền tải cực nhanh 32 Gb/s; card WiFi tích hợp onboard 3x3 (3T3R) chuẩn 802.11ac cho tốc độ truyền tải WiFi nhanh chóng lên tới 1300 Mbit/s; và 1 card mở rộng chân cắm quạt cho phép người dùng sử dụng nhiều quạt làm mát hơn. Với thiết kế đẹp mắt, kiểu dáng hiện đaị cùng tông màu mới đen trắng, X99-Deluxe và X99-Pro hứa hẹn sẽ làm hài lòng các đối tượng cuồng PC (PC enthusiasts).

​Tất cả các bo mạch chủ thuộc series X99 đều được hỗ trợ hệ thống âm thanh Crystal Sound 2 cho chất lượng âm thanh tuyệt hảo, công nghệ Turbo LAN chống lag dành cho game online và duyệt web, và nền tảng BIOS UEFI khoa học vốn đã thành thương hiệu nổi tiếng của ASUS.

*OC Socket và 5-way Optimization cho khả năng ép xung khủng*

Các bo mạch chủ X99 series đều được trang bị một trong những sáng tạo mới nhất của ASUS - OC Socket. Socket đặc biệt này sẽ thêm một số chân phụ kết nối với bảng mạch bên dưới các CPU Haswell-E cho phép các tay ép xung có thể chích điện quá dòng cho CPU so với tiêu chuẩn của Intel. Kết hợp với BIOS UEFI, OC Socket cho phép RAM DDR4 có xung nhịp cao hơn, hạ độ trễ và tăng cường tính ổn định khi ép xung, qua đó mở ra nhiều lựa chọn hơn khi ép xung nhất là ép xung với LN2. Người dùng có thể kéo xung RAM DDR4 lên đến 3200MHz và cao hơn nữa ngay cả khi đã cắm đầy 8 khe RAM.

Các fan cuồng PC sẽ được hưởng những lợi ích từ công nghệ tối ưu hóa 5 bước (5-way Optimization) trên bo mạch chủ X99-Deluxe chỉ với 1 cú click chuột. Đầu tiên là TPU cho phép chỉnh điện và giám sát điện hệ thống gồm CPU và card đồ họa. Sau đó là EPU cho phép hệ thống tiết kiệm điện năng trong thời gian thực thông qua các gạc điều khiển trên bo mạch chủ hoặc trình điều khiển Ai Suite 3.

Công nghệ 5-way Optimization có đính kèm bộ điều chỉnh điện thế kỹ thuật số Digi+ VRM nhằm cải thiện hiệu năng, tăng cường độ hiệu quả và đảm bảo tính ổn định và công nghệ Fan Xpert 3 cho phép người dùng điều khiển tốc độ quạt. Cuối cùng là Turbo App, ứng dụng tăng tốc cho game và ứng dụng.

​*Thành phần phần cứng mạnh mẽ dành cho các hệ thống khủng*

X99-Deluxe là bo mạch chủ cao cấp được thiết kế với nhiều thành phần phần cứng tuyệt vời. Đầu tiên là card mở rộng Hyper M.2 x4 hỗ trợ khe cắm SSD M.2 cho phép người dùng có thể sử dụng đến 2 SSD M.2 trên cùng một bo mạch chủ có tốc độ truyền tải lên tới 32 Gb/s. Các loại SSD M.2 được hỗ trợ có chiều dài từ nhỏ nhất 30mm (2230) đến dài nhất 110mm (221100).

Card mở rộng chân cắm quạt Fan Extension card cho phép người dùng có thể cắm thêm quạt làm mát cho hệ thống. Với chế độ điều khiển tốc độ quạt cấp phần cứng PWM/DC, card này rất lý tưởng cho các quạt làm mát của hệ thống tản nhiệt nước hoặc hệ thống tản khí cần gió nhiều.

X99-Deluxe cũng hỗ trợ WiFi chuẩn 802.11ac với 3 anten tích hợp (3x3) cho phép tốc độ truyền tải có thể lên đến 1300 Mbit/s.

Cũng như các bo mạch chủ X99 khác, X99-Deluxe hỗ trợ card mở rộng ASUS ThunderboltEX II. Điều này cho phép người dùng có thể kết nối các thiết bị Thunderbolt cho tốc độ truyền tải lên đến 20 Gb/s gấp 4 lần so với chuẩn USB 3.0.

​*Hoàn thiện phân khúc phổ thông cho series X99*

X99-Pro và X99-A sẽ là hai bo mạch chủ còn lại cùng X99-Deluxe hoàn thiện phân khúc phổ thông cho series X99 của ASUS. Hai bo mạch chủ này đều bị cắt bớt một số công nghệ từ X99-Deluxe nnưng vẫn chia sẻ khá nhiều các tính năng với bo mạch chủ đầu bảng của dòng phổ thông X99.
*Nguồn: TechPowerUp*​

----------


## seolenchoi

*Trả lời: ASUS ra mắt các bo mạch chủ chipset X99 dòng phổ thông*

hix, em ngồi đọc thông tin mà nc miếng cứ chảy òng ọc ấy các bác à

----------


## tindaica

*Trả lời: ASUS ra mắt các bo mạch chủ chipset X99 dòng phổ thông*




> hix, em ngồi đọc thông tin mà nc miếng cứ chảy òng ọc ấy các bác à


làm gì ghê thế gom góp vài củ rồi rước em nó vế mà sài

----------


## tamdeptrai

*Trả lời: ASUS ra mắt các bo mạch chủ chipset X99 dòng phổ thông*

đen trắng là 2 màu tương phàn nhưng khi bố trí vào trong main nhìn khá là đẹp nhể

----------


## lehue2603

*Trả lời: ASUS ra mắt các bo mạch chủ chipset X99 dòng phổ thông*

không biết là thế nào nhưng bất quá ta thích cái main như thế này

----------


## truongtuongtu

*Trả lời: ASUS ra mắt các bo mạch chủ chipset X99 dòng phổ thông*

cho xin review sớm sớm một tí được không thớt

----------


## nhunhamnho

*Trả lời: ASUS ra mắt các bo mạch chủ chipset X99 dòng phổ thông*

ài cái thới X97 đâu còn đâu nữa, giờ phaiu3 để cho thế hệ trẻ lên rồi

----------


## anhchjnhnb

*Trả lời: ASUS ra mắt các bo mạch chủ chipset X99 dòng phổ thông*




> ài cái thới X97 đâu còn đâu nữa, giờ phaiu3 để cho thế hệ trẻ lên rồi


X97 sài ngon mà ta cũng đang sài đây nhưng có tiền quăng lên X99 cho nó máu

----------


## jindovn

*Trả lời: ASUS ra mắt các bo mạch chủ chipset X99 dòng phổ thông*

đang chú ý con này có gì thớt lên bài review cho em nó sớm sớm nha đang cần gấp lắm

----------

